# blue table painting ????



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

my friend has been telling me about this company who are buying an army of his choise and painting it up and converting models and selling it back to him.. never heard of it before my self like but was wondering if its true.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

www.google.com is your friend for next time, but this time...


http://www.bluetablepainting.com/ they seem pretty good but i can't understand why someone would get somebody else to paint their miniatures. it's half the hobby, i hate it but i realise it's someat that has to be done.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

so its actualy real lol.

why would you want to pay an excess of hundres for painted modles when there already over priced imo. oh well and yeah i agree its half the hobby


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some people absolutely hate the painting part of the hobby yet at the same time they still want a stunning looking, well painted army to use. Can't really do that if you hate painting as it takes time, skill, and practice which you aren't going to give to something you hate. Buying a prepainted army is the middle of the road. I can understand it to a point but the modeler in me hates the idea.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

but painting the models is the build up to the tabletop game


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm on the detest painting side. 

If I could afford it i'd have a company paint my models every time. What I paint I ruin and I dont have the time to learn how to paint well. 

I'm going to try with my Wood Elves but generally painting is something I do through necessity.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

thats mad maybe the thread can be adjusted toinclude a poll to see the ratio?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

foulacy said:


> so its actualy real lol.
> 
> why would you want to pay an excess of hundres for painted modles when there already over priced imo. oh well and yeah i agree its half the hobby



does no one teach grammar any more? Has no one heard of sentence structure? GWARRRRGH!!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i prefer playing the game to painting.. but i like painting so i can improve my skill.. i wouldnt pay someone to paint my models after i bought them at that price anyway.

i like people to see how my painting has progressed and congratulate me


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

torealis said:


> does no one teach grammar any more? Has no one heard of sentence structure? GWARRRRGH!!


lol maybe not, i may not have the best grammar in the world but ever considered some people might not be good learners like others.

might be a bad speller and writer but at least im not a dick. if you dont like it ill tell you what to write for me eh ? if not then i suggest shutting up and living with it.

but yes i agree i should not of nicked of school for the better part of my last 2 years.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I fall into the hate painting models and do it more out of need than like to do. I love converting which is the part I focus most of my energy into converting and building an army. I have used bluetable a couple of times for conversions that I really want to have painted really nice and I lack the talent. It was easier to pay someone than for me to try and paint it. I will say I am making an effort to try and improve my painting but I still like building more than painting.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For me, painting and modelling has always been the greater part of the hobby. Watching a primed miniature go from a sort of haphazard bunch of patches of paint to a piece of my highest quality is a really rewarding thing.

Part of keeping yourself motivated to paint is not getting hung up on repetition. I play very "uniform" armies for the most part-- Space Marines and High Elves at the moment-- so I have a lot of repetition in my own armies. However, a couple of the local gamers want painted armies, but simply don't have the time to do it because of work and school. I go to school, but I'm unemployed, so I spend that time painting their models as well, to keep things a little less repetitious and ultimately, tedious for me. It also gives me an opportunity to paint some models that I've wanted to paint, but don't want to buy myself... like one of the plastic Carnifex, the new Orks models, and a number of Death Korps Guardsmen.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not the most keen on painting but I do enjoy the finished product. I get a great sense of pride looking at my army coming together, that and looking back at some of my older paint jobs and laughing at how far I've come as a painter.

As for Blue Table, I don't think there paint jobs look all that good. I mean I'd rather have a crap paint job that I did then have a ok paint job that someone else did for money.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I always loved the modelling and painting parts...the games, y'know, meh. But my thing was that all my armies have been uniform. Space Marines, Word Bearers, IG, SoB, Tau. The army I'm working on now (a tabletop version of the Reclaimed, a renegade warband from my fanfics.) is going to be a nightmare. All sorts of renegade marines in different schemes. Aaaahh!!!

-Dirge


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about having them do by grand master personally, but I'm doing the rest of my army.
This is simply because I do not have the talent/parts to build the gm I want, and I'm against fielding a vanilla model and saying it has a bunch of crazy stuff that's not represented.


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

You'd be surprised how many people don't like the painting part. Some people like the modelling but not painting, others just like to wargame. I saw another thread about this and it was about 50 pages long with a lot of people who didn't like the painting aspect.

The trouble with these painting services is that its a big hassle. You have to send your stuff in, tell them how you want it painted, wait a month, pay a down payment, then the final payment, hope your stuff doesn't get bashed in the mail coming or going, etc. And then there is the "we have 6 levels of paintjob" and levels 1-5 are crappy and level 6 costs $10000. Plus there is always the likelihood that they treat you as if you're hassling them if you ask for a progress report.

What would really be cool is some company that just bought its own units and painted them in various chapter patterns with good basing and some conversions and then put them in a database and you mix and match to create units to your liking and buy them. That'll never happen though because these are shoestring companies, really just loose networks of commission painters plus a site, the idea of investing in a big inventory is beyond them. I would hesitate to trust most of the painting companies I see online because really it just looks like one slick guy who dreamed up a website plus a bunch of part time artists who will probably take an extra month on your project because they broke up with their girlfriend or they had college finals or something. The multiple levels of painting are annoying too, I could understand 2 levels - Great and Award-winning, but when there are 4 or 5 levels its basically saying "if you're poor you can still hire us to do a fairly mediocre job, whoopee doo." The idea of an artist painting my model and purposefully doing a significantly poorer job than he could is kind of a deal breaker.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Stormbolter88 said:


> What would really be cool is some company that just bought its own units and painted them in various chapter patterns with good basing and some conversions and then put them in a database and you mix and match to create units to your liking and buy them.


Hey I kinda like this idea. I might look into starting a setup along these lines.:so_happy:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

blue table painting are amazing they have loads of youtube videos


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

haha different views and opinions i see


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Painting Miniatures*

Not only do I hate painting, but, when it comes to assembling models, I'd rather shove an Exacto knife in my eye than have to assemble metal figures. I loathe metal figures. I despise metal figures. I dread, dread, dread the mere thought of metal figures. EVERY freaking time I end up with fingers glued together and miniatures NOT glued together.

This is, of course, why my Land Raider Crusader has sat unopened on a shelf for the better part of three months now . . .

I'm painting my main (Tau) army myself just because I feel proprietary about it. Part of the beauty of the Tau, of course, is that they are mostly plastic! But, if I want to add an Ethereal to the force, you'd better believe I'm buying it painted. 

And, don't even get me started on Eldar. If it hadn't been for some amazing deals on really well-painted minis on eBay, I never would have had an Eldar force to begin with.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I guess that would make me one of the minority who actually enjoys applying color to the models and converting both metal and plastic. Really, I cannot say that there is a part of the hobby that I _*don't *_like.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> a couple of the local gamers want painted armies, but simply don't have the time to do it because of work and school. I go to school, but I'm unemployed, so I spend that time painting their models as well,


strange 
i hav a part time job and im in school and i seem to be able to paint quite alot (although i am kind of addicted to it)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well you're lucky then DD aren't you?

Some people might have a really bad commute, work longer hours than you do, or go to school/college further away or for longer, or have more/other stuff to deal with in their lives than you have. Or all of these. It's not hard to see how some people might not have as much to devote to painting - especially if they're not addicted to it - as other people.

On the vague thrust of the topic, I too am not all that enamoured of painting. It's kinda relaxing, just losing oneself in the act of putting paint on figure, but most of the time I do it because I'd rather not field a force that's three-quaters bare plastic, rather than having a burning desire to paint. I'm always glad when I get something 'finished' (Vash's comments on nothing ever being finished taken into consideration), and the amont of minis I have that aren't even _close_ to that is somewhat daunting.

As I don't have the money for such a shortcut, however, I wouldn't use a 'professional' figure-painting service, even to clear my backlog. One problem I can see is that I'd want it to be 'all or nothing'. Half my army rather blotchily painted by me (I have all the painting skill of a hippo with two left eyes), and the other half painted by some dude who has half a clue what he's doing, is gonna look a bit weird on the tabletop. I'd rather try to stick to my own crappy paintjobs for all of it - of course, the odd decently-painted mini or unit off ebay tends to blow that out of the water...

'To be or not to be, that is the cyclops'


----------

